# [OT] Ircnet Chan

## koma

Assieme ad alcuni soggetti masochisti comeme stiamo aprendo un piccolo chan anche su ircnet (irc.flashnet.it irc.edisontel.it irc6.edisontel.it irc6.ngnet.it) #gentoo.it .

----------

## cerri

Posso chiedere come mai non usate freenode?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso tutti e tre ma mi piacerebbe vedere uniti tutti in un solo chan.

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Posso chiedere come mai non usate freenode?

 Semplice per quanto riguarda me e blackman gestiamo già 2 reti una terza sarebbe eccessiva

----------

## koma

ps cerri vieni a trovarci =)

----------

## cerri

Vengo sicuramente... ma sarebbe nettamente piu' bello avere un solo luogo di incontro irc, qualunque esso sia...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non voglio dilungarmi ancora su questa questione, ma e' cosi' difficile riuscire a trovarci tutti in una

sola irc?

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non voglio dilungarmi ancora su questa questione, ma e' cosi' difficile riuscire a trovarci tutti in una
> 
> sola irc?

 

Il problema è che ho un chan di 100 utenti da gestire ... e un server da amministrare.. un chan in + da seguire e impazzisco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Lo so ma cosi' la comunita' e' separata in tre e visto che non siamo molti....

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non voglio dilungarmi ancora su questa questione, ma e' cosi' difficile riuscire a trovarci tutti in una
> 
> sola irc?

 

tutti su Azzurra   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non voglio dilungarmi ancora su questa questione, ma e' cosi' difficile riuscire a trovarci tutti in una
> 
> sola irc? 
> 
> tutti su Azzurra  

 

A me non cambia dove siamo, ma se vogliamo restare sull'ufficiale allora freenode.

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non voglio dilungarmi ancora su questa questione, ma e' cosi' difficile riuscire a trovarci tutti in una
> 
> sola irc? 
> 
> tutti su Azzurra   
> ...

 Mi sta venendo un'idea malsana .. ve ne parlerò tra qlc post ora devo rimuginare ..ircd locale mh hm mh

----------

## Peach

/me slaps Koma` around a bit with a huge gentoo penguin

 :Cool: 

----------

## IgaRyu

/me (IgaRyu) si dissocisa da qualcuque canale irc... (e gradirebbe tanto essere interpellato prima di essere cacciato a forza in una lista) tanto si sa come va a finire: 

o deopositi di psybnc e bots oppure canali cimitero con 50 persone collegate perennemente e nessunoc che palra....

Un Joe che comincia ad averne le palle piene di sti discorsi (Riferito a Koma a cui ho epsresso un po piu' rudemente il mio pensiero nel pomeriggio)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Assieme ad alcuni soggetti masochisti comeme stiamo aprendo un piccolo chan anche su ircnet (irc.flashnet.it irc.edisontel.it irc6.edisontel.it irc6.ngnet.it) #gentoo.it .
> 
> Per ora siamo
> 
> Koma
> ...

 

Koma io non voglio fare critiche inutili pero' non mettere nomi senza interpellare la persona in 

questione, c'e' a chi non piace.

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Assieme ad alcuni soggetti masochisti comeme stiamo aprendo un piccolo chan anche su ircnet (irc.flashnet.it irc.edisontel.it irc6.edisontel.it irc6.ngnet.it) #gentoo.it .
> 
> Per ora siamo
> 
> Koma
> ...

 Hai ragione

----------

